# How long before or after missed period did you get BFP?



## onedaybaby

Hi all,

I found out I was pregnant on 23rd Dec and I was 10 days late.
I last tested at 7 days late so may have got a BFP before 10 days late but I wouldn't know.

Anyone else not find out until this late even though you tested every few days after missed period? Just want to check I'm not weird or does it mean I ovulated late? At 6 weeks I have no MS except the odd moment of nausea when I suddenly feel hungry. My breasts have got bigger, heavier, are veiny and very tender. I might be starting to get a little more of a tummy. What are/were your pregnancy symptoms at 6 weeks?

I just really hope I've worked things out right as will be a while til I can confirm my EDD with a scan.

Thanks!


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats!! It might be that you o'd late, but some women don't show up as early as others. Did you chart at all?? I found out at an 8 week scan that I was a little further on than I thought, but don't worry you'll get there!

For now, your mw will go from your last period and calculate your edd using that and the length of your cycles


----------



## onedaybaby

I didn't chart but I did follow my CM. I think I ov'd on CD22 and expected AF on CD35 or 36. BFP CD46. I had loads of EWCM on CD22, and a little leading up to it, so thats when we BDd. On CD16 I got some white cloudy CM which I took as indicative of leading up to my most fertile days. After CD22 there was no CM and on CD24 I had some brown spotting which I guessed could be ovulation spotting. On and off after that I had lots of lotiony CM, more so on some days so we BDd in case it was EWCM and I hadn't ov'd yet (at no time this month did I get positive on opk so can't be sure of anything!)

On CD33, 34, 35 leading up to expected AF I had mild cramping which could have been implantation. From 7 days late I had some mild cramping and pain (from constipation) and I was bloated and my tummy was sticking out. Over those days too I noticed my breasts were feeling really heavy but didn't think anything of it. But something made me test that day and I got my BFP!

So anyone experienced out there know what might have gone on? I'll be sticking to my estimated 6 weeks for now and thinking I conceived 28th Nov!


----------



## auzelia

my LMP was the 15th Nov, tested the 9th Dec and got my positive so 3.5 weeks later.

My previous two pregnancies both didnt test pos until around 8 weeks.

I had an emergency scan on Wed there so 2 weeks after I tested pos and all they could see was the thickening of the womb, could not see the yolk sac etc yet.

So they couldnt date me.


----------



## angelmyky

hey i did a test on 14th december but that was a very very faint bfp so my doctor sent me for a blood test. i got the results on 23rd, which was positive, then the doctor did a urine test to confirm it and that was a dark positive. we worked it out that i was about 9 weeks gone. 

you dont always find out quickly like some other people. every female is different. i got about 6 bfns before i got my first positive and i was 5 weeks late too.


----------



## cheryl6

i had a lmp on 12th nov,did a pg test on the 6th dec and it showed up as a faint positive my af was due on the 10th
i worked my dd out as the 19th aug 10
but my midwife says the 21st
so we will have to wait with my dating scan x


----------



## elmaxie

With my son I tested at 9DPO and got a BFP. When I had my scan I was 5 days ahead of my dates.

With this BFP I had done a few cheap tests with nothing appearing so I thought I was out. But got a BFP on the day AF was due so maybe when I get scanned I will be behind a few days?

I temp and use a fertility monitor.

Emma.xx


----------



## venusrockstar

I tested about a day or 2 after I expected my period and my BFP lines came up!


----------



## Mercy2

i tested 3 days after AF was due and got my BFP.. I had tested on AF's due day and that was a Negative, so i am thinkin i perhaps Ov'd a touch later than I thought x


----------



## kalou1972

Just got my BFP today......11 dpo and 6 days before AF due... dont even know why i tested !!....it was either that or keep on with the ironing !!


----------



## angelmyky

congrats kalou1972 x


----------



## kalou1972

Thankyou xxx


----------



## cheryl6

well i bet you glad you tested,you got out of doing the ironing :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Mc1985

I got mines I think 3 days before my expected period


----------



## alibaba24

i was 2 weeks late before bfp

xx


----------



## Mum_of_rhys

I tested on 22nd December 5 days before AF was due :)

xxxx


----------



## sma1588

hi ladies, im glad i came across this post because im now 4 days late. i tested the day af was due on a cheapie and it was a bfn. so i wondered how long it usually takes to get that bfp and this post helped. i think i may go to the doc. in the morning and get a test done at 5 days left


----------



## texaswife2006

I got my BFP 13 dpo and 2 days before my expected period (December 14th). I tested at 9 dpo and got a negative, then tested 3 days later and got my BFP! :)


----------



## onedaybaby

Congrats everyone on your BFPs!
sma1588 - I was the original poster so not get BFP til 10 days late! I thought something sinister was going on with my cycles again so it was a real shock. Hope you get that BFP soon!
I don't understand why some people don't get a positive til much later. Maybe some women don't metabolise as much of the hcg until a little later (which is what shows up in urine) or maybe some womens hcg levels build up more slowly so the growing embryo grows a bit slower in the early stages. Or we ovulated later than we thought?

I used FRER when I was 1 day late which was negative but up until 10 days late I was using internet cheapies every few days so only tested again with FRER when I got a really really faint line on a cheap test and the line was much stronger than the cheap one. So maybe if I'd used another FRER sooner it would have shown up before 10 days late. I did kind of give up testing so I believe if I'd bothered to use a more expensive test sooner I wouldn't have found out so late.


----------



## sma1588

onedaybaby said:


> Congrats everyone on your BFPs!
> sma1588 - I was the original poster so not get BFP til 10 days late! I thought something sinister was going on with my cycles again so it was a real shock. Hope you get that BFP soon!
> I don't understand why some people don't get a positive til much later. Maybe some women don't metabolise as much of the hcg until a little later (which is what shows up in urine) or maybe some womens hcg levels build up more slowly so the growing embryo grows a bit slower in the early stages. Or we ovulated later than we thought?
> 
> I used FRER when I was 1 day late which was negative but up until 10 days late I was using internet cheapies every few days so only tested again with FRER when I got a really really faint line on a cheap test and the line was much stronger than the cheap one. So maybe if I'd used another FRER sooner it would have shown up before 10 days late. I did kind of give up testing so I believe if I'd bothered to use a more expensive test sooner I wouldn't have found out so late.


well thank you for all your info, i think i need to go get a more expensive test and do it. i took a cheap test the day of my missed period and it was neg. but im 5 days late now and have no sign of AF but now i have no symptoms either really. other than increased sex drive and im a little achy but that could be cuz im a little sick


----------



## tiggerlix

i tested at 2 days late,and got bfp.
x


----------



## trumpetbum

onedaybaby said:


> I used FRER when I was 1 day late which was negative but up until 10 days late I was using internet cheapies every few days so only tested again with FRER when I got a really really faint line on a cheap test and the line was much stronger than the cheap one. So maybe if I'd used another FRER sooner it would have shown up before 10 days late. I did kind of give up testing so I believe if I'd bothered to use a more expensive test sooner I wouldn't have found out so late.


That's good to know :) i kinda assumed I was out this month as at 12 dpo and 2/3 days before AF I thought the FRER would pick up a pregnancy if it was going to happen. So much for detecting pregnancy 6 days before period is due lol.


----------



## angelmyky

not everyone gets picked up early. i know a few people who didnt find out they were pregnant til 3 MONTHS......and i didnt find out i was pregnant til i was 4-5 weeks late, i found out i was 9 weeks pregnant. my midwife has worked my due date as 26th july. my first scan is 14th january so will know how far gone i am then but i dont see it being any less than 8ish weeks. theres no way im less than that. i worked it out that im 10 weeks and 4 days today but it can all change.


----------



## lauralora

2 days early, i just new xx


----------



## Mercy2

I tested on the day af was due and got a negative, then 2days later got a very faint line on a cheap test followed by a cb digi test the next mornin lol. ( i then went on to do about another 5 tests as I didnt believe i was so lucky lol, )


----------



## sma1588

im 8 days late and still testing bfn but i think i may test again today with FMU and c what i get..... i hope i dont hav to wait 4 weeks until i get a bfp or know whats going on


----------



## angelmyky

im sure you wont have to....not everyones the same as me :rofl:


----------



## sma1588

angelmyky said:


> im sure you wont have to....not everyones the same as me :rofl:

thats just my luck though. but that cant happen because i have a pre opp on the 5th and a laproscopy on the 13th so they have to find out b 4 the go in and do that. i think there going to do a scan on the 5th too so that should tell me something or they will send me for bloods


----------



## NG09

angelmyky said:


> not everyone gets picked up early. i know a few people who didnt find out they were pregnant til 3 MONTHS......and i didnt find out i was pregnant til i was 4-5 weeks late, i found out i was 9 weeks pregnant. my midwife has worked my due date as 26th july. my first scan is 14th january so will know how far gone i am then but i dont see it being any less than 8ish weeks. theres no way im less than that. i worked it out that im 10 weeks and 4 days today but it can all change.

Funny you should say that, I found out at 3w4d for def, or so I thought anyway. Now I'm not so sure, after talking to my MW at the booking app she reckons that my last period might have been an implantation bleed as it was 3 days late, so light and only lasted a couple of days, totally different to my normal ones. I have my dating scan on Monday when I will find out if I'm 10w4d or 14w6d!!! I told her that I had neg tests before but she said that it can take a while for a pos to register!! Who knows, can't wait to find out though x


----------



## princessellie

i tested a few days before af was due on a cb digi and got a negative, then i did about 4 ic's on the day before, day of my af and day after and got all negatives, then i did another cb digi a few days after i was due and got my preg 1-2, then a week later did another 2 ic's which were negative!! then another cb digi and got preg 2-3, then a superdrug cheapy and got positive, then a week later did another cb digi to check i was progressing and got preg 3+

x


----------



## moonlady12

i got a bfp by chance had a raging ear infection thought this aint normal and thought id test at 11 at night while in the bathroom 4 days b4 af due and got a faint pos on an ic then did a frer the nx day and got a lovely bold line.


----------



## m4m4m4

This was our 4th month TTC. My LMP was Dec-09. I ovulated Dec 16 which is same day I conceived. I took a test 12dpo using a cheap test and it was :bfp: but I could not believe it after 3 months of getting BFN. So I went and bought the digital ones took another test 13 dpo (Dec 29)and 14 dpo (Ded 30 was expecting AF but did not show up) All tests came bcak :bfp:. 

I am so excited!!!


----------



## angelmyky

NG09 said:


> angelmyky said:
> 
> 
> not everyone gets picked up early. i know a few people who didnt find out they were pregnant til 3 MONTHS......and i didnt find out i was pregnant til i was 4-5 weeks late, i found out i was 9 weeks pregnant. my midwife has worked my due date as 26th july. my first scan is 14th january so will know how far gone i am then but i dont see it being any less than 8ish weeks. theres no way im less than that. i worked it out that im 10 weeks and 4 days today but it can all change.
> 
> Funny you should say that, I found out at 3w4d for def, or so I thought anyway. Now I'm not so sure, after talking to my MW at the booking app she reckons that my last period might have been an implantation bleed as it was 3 days late, so light and only lasted a couple of days, totally different to my normal ones. I have my dating scan on Monday when I will find out if I'm 10w4d or 14w6d!!! I told her that I had neg tests before but she said that it can take a while for a pos to register!! Who knows, can't wait to find out though xClick to expand...

i know what you mean. me and midwife worked it out from the period 19th october that im due 26th july but the period was extremely light and just slight pink blood, there was no flow, just spotting really. im normally heavy and last 4-6 days but that only lasted 3 i think, was that long ago i cant remember lol. but it would shock me if i find out that im actually about 14 weeks :wacko: seems like a massive step. i have my dating scan on 14th so i will find out how far for definite i am then. i cant wait, but i dont mind what they say the date is as long as the baby is ok. x


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies im back again sorry, um i just did a test it was a store brand and i think it has a very high amount for the hcg levels. not to sure though its just what i seen on line through a comparison site for pg test. anyways..... i got a very very faint line on it. its the blue dye test though so im not to sure about it. i will be testing on the 5th at the doctors office to see what i get. i will be 12 days late by that time.


----------



## onedaybaby

sma1588 said:


> hey ladies im back again sorry, um i just did a test it was a store brand and i think it has a very high amount for the hcg levels. not to sure though its just what i seen on line through a comparison site for pg test. anyways..... i got a very very faint line on it. its the blue dye test though so im not to sure about it. i will be testing on the 5th at the doctors office to see what i get. i will be 12 days late by that time.

Sounds promising, how long did it take for the line to appear? If it came up within the time it says it could well be a positive. Have you another to do another test later today or tomorrow morning?


----------



## angelmyky

good luck hun, hope its a true positive :D x


----------



## sma1588

it came up pretty quick, by the time i was done peeing it was there. i couldntstop looking at it because i seen it there before i made my self think it was there. that was my last test but i have a docs apt on the 5th so i will find out then for sure. i was just wondering what you ladies thought


----------



## sma1588

oh i didnt mention that i took one the other day and it was so faint i had to strain my eyes to c it but this time was a tad bit darker


----------



## angelmyky

sounds promising. you can ask your doctor to do a urine test while you are there. it would come up darker because they have the tests to pick up hcg. the best tests are the 10mIU ones. they pick up better than the normal shop ones, but you can only get them online. good luck on 5th :D x


----------



## onedaybaby

sma1588 said:


> oh i didnt mention that i took one the other day and it was so faint i had to strain my eyes to c it but this time was a tad bit darker

I have my fingers crossed for you. Really hope it turns out to be properly positive.:hugs:


----------



## sma1588

thanks ladies im sure i will update that day or if they send me for bloods i will let you know. thaks for the help


----------



## NG09

angelmyky said:


> NG09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelmyky said:
> 
> 
> not everyone gets picked up early. i know a few people who didnt find out they were pregnant til 3 MONTHS......and i didnt find out i was pregnant til i was 4-5 weeks late, i found out i was 9 weeks pregnant. my midwife has worked my due date as 26th july. my first scan is 14th january so will know how far gone i am then but i dont see it being any less than 8ish weeks. theres no way im less than that. i worked it out that im 10 weeks and 4 days today but it can all change.
> 
> Funny you should say that, I found out at 3w4d for def, or so I thought anyway. Now I'm not so sure, after talking to my MW at the booking app she reckons that my last period might have been an implantation bleed as it was 3 days late, so light and only lasted a couple of days, totally different to my normal ones. I have my dating scan on Monday when I will find out if I'm 10w4d or 14w6d!!! I told her that I had neg tests before but she said that it can take a while for a pos to register!! Who knows, can't wait to find out though xClick to expand...
> 
> i know what you mean. me and midwife worked it out from the period 19th october that im due 26th july but the period was extremely light and just slight pink blood, there was no flow, just spotting really. im normally heavy and last 4-6 days but that only lasted 3 i think, was that long ago i cant remember lol. but it would shock me if i find out that im actually about 14 weeks :wacko: seems like a massive step. i have my dating scan on 14th so i will find out how far for definite i am then. i cant wait, but i dont mind what they say the date is as long as the baby is ok. xClick to expand...


At least you don't have too long to wait to find out. I will find out on Monday, feels like forever away though!! The thing that gets me is that my MS totally eased off around a week ago and I'm feeling fab, apart from the tender bb's, but that I can live with. She said it could be a good indication I'm further, will update on Monday x


----------



## debbie2911

hello this is a good post, im now 2 weeks late and tested every other day and been bfp, a few faints but dont no if there evaps, ill be going to doctors soon. congratulations everyone :)


----------



## angelmyky

NG09 said:


> angelmyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NG09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelmyky said:
> 
> 
> not everyone gets picked up early. i know a few people who didnt find out they were pregnant til 3 MONTHS......and i didnt find out i was pregnant til i was 4-5 weeks late, i found out i was 9 weeks pregnant. my midwife has worked my due date as 26th july. my first scan is 14th january so will know how far gone i am then but i dont see it being any less than 8ish weeks. theres no way im less than that. i worked it out that im 10 weeks and 4 days today but it can all change.
> 
> Funny you should say that, I found out at 3w4d for def, or so I thought anyway. Now I'm not so sure, after talking to my MW at the booking app she reckons that my last period might have been an implantation bleed as it was 3 days late, so light and only lasted a couple of days, totally different to my normal ones. I have my dating scan on Monday when I will find out if I'm 10w4d or 14w6d!!! I told her that I had neg tests before but she said that it can take a while for a pos to register!! Who knows, can't wait to find out though xClick to expand...
> 
> i know what you mean. me and midwife worked it out from the period 19th october that im due 26th july but the period was extremely light and just slight pink blood, there was no flow, just spotting really. im normally heavy and last 4-6 days but that only lasted 3 i think, was that long ago i cant remember lol. but it would shock me if i find out that im actually about 14 weeks :wacko: seems like a massive step. i have my dating scan on 14th so i will find out how far for definite i am then. i cant wait, but i dont mind what they say the date is as long as the baby is ok. xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> At least you don't have too long to wait to find out. I will find out on Monday, feels like forever away though!! The thing that gets me is that my MS totally eased off around a week ago and I'm feeling fab, apart from the tender bb's, but that I can live with. She said it could be a good indication I'm further, will update on Monday xClick to expand...

thats good. my m/s comes and goes depending on what i eat or smell. if i eat anything fried then i feel sick. im abit sick at the moment but it wont last long, ive started drinking lemonade and that works for me. ive only got 11 days left to go til the first scan, cant wait. 

do you have a gender you want it to be or are you not bothered? my OH keeps saying its twin boys but i keep telling him i'd be happier with just one, :rofl: i know it would be tougher with twins. he keeps saying it though and other people have said "what would you do if its twins?" or "i bet you're having twins!"......sending me crazy. 5-6 people have said it so far.....my OH just keeps laughing when they say it and then says, "see, others think it too....!"


----------



## Aimees_Mummy

I found out on the 23rd too :D

I was 12 days late and had tested at 3 days late for AF which was due on the 11th. Wanted to wait as I had been TTC for 17months and didn't want the upset before Christmas if it was negative. Luckily it was positive :D xxx


----------



## angelmyky

ooooh congrats aimee :) another 23rd :D lol.....great christmas present isnt it. x


----------



## Aimees_Mummy

*Definetely was! I was completely estatic  Congrats to everyone who got their BFPs recently too*


----------



## angelmyky

i was the same.....this is my first so i really didnt expect it to happen for christmas..... :)


----------



## NG09

angelmyky - Lemony drinks helpedme too, I was drinking cold water with a few slices of lemon in for weeks, it really helped. We want to find out the sex of the baby, not bothered which flavour as long as baby is healthy. You know I'd love to have twins, I'm hoping thats what they are going to tell me tomorrow to be honest!!! lol Not that I'll be unhappy with one, I'm over the moon. We went shopping yesterday and I saw 6 sets of baby twins, found it really weird as before I found out I was pregnant I saw 12 pregnant women in one day just about one after the other!! Weird. Maybe i'm just paying more attention now but I guess we'll soon see! x


----------



## bump2be

Hi Ladies,

I got my BFP 6 days before my missed period which seems quite early. I feel like I've known forever now!!


----------



## maybebabee

got my :bfp: 11dpo, 3 days before expected AF on Dec 27th!


----------



## Delamere19

My BFP was a day before AF due 18/12/09


----------



## sma1588

ok so now im really really confused. im 9 days late no spotting or anything, took those blue dye test and came out very faint pos. with in the time. took an ept digi today and it came up not pregnant so im officaly confused! i guess they will have to do bloods on tuesday and that will be the only way to tell for sure i guess, if not im going to request hormone levels test


----------



## CameraGirl

Blood tests are the definite way to find out, since HCG doubles very rapidly in early days of Pregnancy so hopefully you will get the result you are hoping for sma!. I think those dye tests where you actually see the line are better because you can actually SEE the result

For me it was 2 days after AF.


----------



## sma1588

CameraGirl said:


> Blood tests are the definite way to find out, since HCG doubles very rapidly in early days of Pregnancy so hopefully you will get the result you are hoping for sma!. I think those dye tests where you actually see the line are better because you can actually SEE the result
> 
> For me it was 2 days after AF.

wow you got yours early. was it a strong or faint line? (if it was that kind)
i think those ones are better sometimes too because atleast you can c if there is a faint line instead of it just saying no. but it could just not be picking up right away.i will no for sure by wed. at the latest


----------



## WhosThatGirl

I tested at 9dpo about 3-4 days before af and got my bfp.


----------



## bodacious

I am currently 3 weeks late with a few bfn but very positive signs... sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## PixieMajik627

I am also waiting to test again. I bought four First Responces today. My period was supposed to arrive today but all I have been having, what seems to be, either a stomach flu or MS. Hopefully it is MS. Anyway, I tested and a BFN came up. Maybe I still have some hope? Ive been gagging all daym throwing up mucusy stuff, and also been having loose stools ((TMI. Sorry!)) The smell of cooking meat REALLY bothered me today and I am starving but don't want to eat! I dont really want to get my hopes up and end up disappointed but it is sooo hard! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Tashry

First pregnancy - BFP 1 day LATE. That was my first test.
Second pregnancy - BFP 7 days EARLY - again, first test.
Third pregnancy - BFP 7-10 days EARLY - fourth test. 

I get really strong symptoms very early - and seem to be able to test very early too.


----------



## honeybee28

Hey sma1588 have you had AF yet? Did your doctors way why it was late?
I've been TTC for 2 months now.... AF is now 5 days late, done several tests all BFNs... dunno what to do......


----------



## PixieMajik627

PixieMajik627 said:


> I am also waiting to test again. I bought four First Responces today. My period was supposed to arrive today but all I have been having, what seems to be, either a stomach flu or MS. Hopefully it is MS. Anyway, I tested and a BFN came up. Maybe I still have some hope? Ive been gagging all daym throwing up mucusy stuff, and also been having loose stools ((TMI. Sorry!)) The smell of cooking meat REALLY bothered me today and I am starving but don't want to eat! I dont really want to get my hopes up and end up disappointed but it is sooo hard! Good luck to everyone!!

Turns out I am pregnant. I missed my period this month and totally forgot about posting this...explains alot!


----------



## sma1588

congrats hun


----------

